# Femur bones ok to EAT??



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

So I picked up a bag of bones (mostly knucklebones) from my butcher. He threw in some meaty femur bones & I gave one to Rex the other day. I took it away after about 10 minutes when I noticed he was actually eating away at the bone to get to the marrow.
From what I understand weight bearing bones should not be consumed right?
To the experienced raw feeders out there - what are your thoughts? Should I just stick with knucklebones?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't feed raw, but we do give our dogs femur bones once a week or so. They can't eat the marrow bones but they sure lick them clean. They do eat the ends though, in whole. We've never had a problem with teeth, etc


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Isabella said:


> So I picked up a bag of bones (mostly knucklebones) from my butcher. He threw in some meaty femur bones & I gave one to Rex the other day. I took it away after about 10 minutes when I noticed he was actually eating away at the bone to get to the marrow.
> From what I understand weight bearing bones should not be consumed right?
> To the experienced raw feeders out there - what are your thoughts? Should I just stick with knucklebones?


Stick to knucklebones because you run a high risk of a busted tooth on the middle portion of any leg bone. The knuckle is the end of the bone length and is much softer, but an older dog can still break a tooth on them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The femur bones are VERY hard. I wouldn't let a dog chew on them for long.


----------

